# LED box and floor light help



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm looking at getting LED lights for my triton bass boat. My best friend got some put on his blazer bass boat and now I've got the itch. My only question is what color should I get? My choices are white, blue, red, yellow and green and I can mix and match colors. The package comes with 2 strips for the front casting deck, 2 strips for the rear deck, and strips to go in both rod boxes, both livewells, and all of my storage boxes. Here is a picture of the boat. What color do you think I should get to put on the casting decks? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I would go with red if you are out at night.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

ROGER, on Red, or Green. They'll be the easiest on your eyes.
Will you hardwire to 12v source, or different voltage setup?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have white LED's on my boat and love that way they light it up.
Pic doesn't show how it glows up the boat, it shows more like the direct view looking at the LED's. but you get the idea.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> ROGER, on Red, or Green. They'll be the easiest on your eyes.
> Will you hardwire to 12v source, or different voltage setup?


The wiring will be going to a 12V source. I'm planning on tieing into the existing lights in my rod boxes and storage boxes and then removing the lights that I already have.

On the website I'm ordering from it says to order a color that will go along with the colors of your boat so I was thinking white. But, I'm just thinking white may be a little too hard on my eyes at night. Maybe not though.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

red will limit the contraction in your eyes, I have em on my boat and can rig a pole even after looking right at them. That wont be possible with white.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Tie it to it's own switch, sometimes it's hard to see wiyh all the lights going.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

As others have said, red is best for Not screwing up your night vision.


----------

